# shortest bow for fingers?



## scout76 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Hoyt*

I shoot a Hoyt 38Ultra fingers. 38"
35" is the shortest i have ever tried it worked for me for a couple seasons.
Matt


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

I shoot an Athens Exceed @ 37"


rather nicely too :wink:


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

39" AtA is fine.

I shoot a Bowtech Constitution which is 40" AtA and have shot a Ross CR337, which is 37" AtA. I have a DL of just over 30" and shoot with three fingers on the string.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

33 3/4" hoyt rintec XL, but this probably doesnt count as i have 24.5" draw and release with 2 small fingers. i've just got hold of a martin mystic which is 39.5" and recommended to me as a good finger shooting bow. very little choice for those of us with a short draw who choose to shoot less than 35# (which is adequate for my 27m. maximum 3d distance). at 3d comps i dont recall seeing finger shooting bows really much longer than the length of the mystic.


----------



## stripercrazy (May 18, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Mathews Monster! I shot one. It shoots very good with fingers. The draw back for me is the very sharp string angle. The peep is too far from my eye for my liking.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Darksider said:


> Mathews Monster! I shot one. It shoots very good with fingers. The draw back for me is the very sharp string angle. The peep is too far from my eye for my liking.


 Everyone knows you can't shoot a monster with fingers. They will derail and explode. I shoot a pse bow madness xl 36" ata


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

rambofirstblood said:


> Everyone knows you can't shoot a monster with fingers. They will derail and explode. I shoot a pse bow madness xl 36" ata


Ha-ha! good one! :laugh:
It didn't explode on me. Maybe 'everybody' needs to learn not to torque their bow!:nyah:


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Hoyt Katera XL 36" 2 fingers on the string


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

The Fitzgerald's shoot the Z7 with fingers!


----------



## tarzancoe (May 5, 2008)

Get used to threr (or two) fingers under. It will be just fine. Regardless of how good you manage one on top and two under, all fingers under will improve your scores.


----------



## farm boy dave (Sep 11, 2010)

I shoot a Hoyt Vetrix 36 " a-a..thats the shortest Ill go w/ split finger, 2 under w/ tab ..smooth ,fast ,no recoil,,but I looking for the late Hoyt`s longer a-a ..Pro vantage Rocket,Impulse,Super Slam etc..30 " draw.if anybody has one thanks Dave !!!


----------

